# FUSE: allow_other option not possible



## tuaris (Apr 14, 2015)

After installing the sysutils/fusefs-sshfs I am able to mount a remote directory over ssh as a regular user with:

`sshfs remote-host: /mnt/sshfs -o sftp_server=/usr/lib/sftp-server`

If I try to use the  'allow_other' option to permit other users to access the mount like so:

`sshfs remote-host: /mnt/sshfs -o allow_other,sftp_server=/usr/lib/sftp-server`

I get:


```
mount_fusefs: /dev/fuse on /mnt/sshfs: Operation not permitted
fuse: failed to mount file system: No such file or directory
```


----------

